# Folders please!!



## rcase13

I see threads from 2006 asking for this. It seems obvious. Please allow us to have folders! Then I could put my sons stuff in his folders and wife's stuff in her folders. It would make me a better husband!!


----------



## yokito

+1


----------



## Dan203

By folders I assume you mean user profiles? If so +1 for me as well.


----------



## csell

How would you implement this? How would Tivo know what show goes in what folder? Would you have to specify where to place it with every show you setup to record or would it just be on season passes? Just curious how you see this working. But for the record, I do like the idea.


----------



## Dan203

My vision is that when you create a new recording or SP one of the options would be to select which user the recording was for, with the default being an "All" option that would put it in everyone's list. If multiple users request the same recording then they would each see the recording in their list, but when they deleted it it would only be deleted from their list. The show would only actually be deleted if all users that requested it delete it or it's deleted from the "All" folder. Priorities and tuner allocation could be a bit trickier, but with all TiVos having 4-6 tuners now that may not actually be much of a concern. And perhaps they could prevent kids from messing with priorities by password protecting the season pass manager via parental controls.


----------



## late for dinner

I'd like it if you could tag shows as to who has watched them


----------



## HomeUser

Do what I did and get a second DVR for the other user. Helps with targeted suggestions also.


----------



## yokito

csell said:


> How would you implement this? How would Tivo know what show goes in what folder? Would you have to specify where to place it with every show you setup to record or would it just be on season passes? Just curious how you see this working. But for the record, I do like the idea.


For starters a simply 'Archived' flag would go a long way - my TiVo is only 25% full and I'm already dreading all the scrolling (I'm coming from a system with much better list management).

Add folders (or profiles) - in my book that would solve the issue that TiVo has with the list of recordings. It's a luxury problem, though, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## aaronwt

We already have folder but profiles would be a welcome addition.
I'm already at 80% full on my Roamio Pro. With profiles I could organize things better by having profiles for say news programs, new shows, reality shows etc. It would make things much easier to organize my current 300 programs.


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> I'm already at 80% full on my Roamio Pro.


You record way to much TV! 

But seriously 80% of a Pro is about 380 hours of programming. If you watched 8 hours a day 7 days a week it would take you about 1.5 months just to watch what you have now, and that's assuming you didn't record anything new in that time. Someone needs to call the people at hoarders.


----------



## rcase13

I imported several videos from my home computer using TiVo Desktop. Now all those home videos have filled up the list and make it very hard to find recent recordings. A simple folder would fix that.


----------



## Dan203

rcase13 said:


> I imported several videos from my home computer using TiVo Desktop. Now all those home videos have filled up the list and make it very hard to find recent recordings. A simple folder would fix that.


If you use pyTiVo you can assign metadata to those home recordings and get them into a group.


----------



## yokito

Dan203 said:


> You record way to much TV!
> 
> But seriously 80% of a Pro is about 380 hours of programming. If you watched 8 hours a day 7 days a week it would take you about 1.5 months just to watch what you have now, and that's assuming you didn't record anything new in that time. Someone needs to call the people at hoarders.


Is there a bookkeeper hiding in this moderator? What else is the large hard drive good for? And who says that we have to watch everything that we record?

Did I sign something that I'm not aware off when I got the Roamio?


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> You record way to much TV!
> 
> But seriously 80% of a Pro is about 380 hours of programming. If you watched 8 hours a day 7 days a week it would take you about 1.5 months just to watch what you have now, and that's assuming you didn't record anything new in that time. Someone needs to call the people at hoarders.


I'm at 83% now 

I rarely delete anything but I think I might need to start before some shows get deleted I want to watch. Since I also don't typically use KUID. But I also need to find out what other new shows are in the NEW SHOWS SP so I can delete the SP. That is what is really adding to my list. SInce most of my SPs are set to only keep 3, 5, or 10 episodes so they can only add so much.

Although the NEW SHOWS SP has been nice. Usually I spend a bunch of time deciding what shows I will watch, and what channels and time they are on. But with the New Shows SP I never looked at anything. And once a show recorded that I liked, I created an SP for the specific show.


----------



## Dan203

yokito said:


> Is there a bookkeeper hiding in this moderator? What else is the large hard drive good for? And who says that we have to watch everything that we record?
> 
> Did I sign something that I'm not aware off when I got the Roamio?


Nah just ribbing Aaron. I've teased him about this before.


----------



## Bphagan

I would also like to see folders. 
I didn't realize how much until I switched from a 2 tuner PremiereXL + Comcast 2 tuner DVR
to a single RoamioPro.
The Comcast DVR was used for Sitcoms and other shows I didn't watch, but the rest of the family did.
Now the list goes on for pages with a lot mixed in.
If I could setup folders for the Season Passes and individual recordings like:
Movies
SitComs
Sports
Drama
etc.

then I could find what I want a little quicker.

bdog


----------



## Bphagan

The more I thought about this, the more I would prefer if tags could be assigned to recordings and a my shows listing that shows each tag as a folder.

Setting up a SP to automatically assign certain tags.

Ex: The Middle could have a tag for Sitcom, Wife, Daughter 
This show with add those tags to each episode. 
Then if Wife watches but not daughter, wife removes her tag but stills shows in daughters tag folder as unwatched.

It's getting more difficult for entire family to sit down and watch shows together, so need an easy way to differentiate whats unwatched by who.

bdog


----------



## bradleys

Custom folders will not happen! Ever!

We have talked about this a lot. TiVo's design strategy doesn't support a highly customizable environment and there are very good reasons for this.

Again, you will *NEVER* see "custom folders" on TiVo. It would require more user configuration then TiVo would ever approve.

What I do think TiVo will and should implement are profiles.


----------



## Dan203

bradleys said:


> Custom folders will not happen! Ever!
> 
> We have talked about this a lot. TiVo's design strategy doesn't support a highly customizable environment and there are very good reasons for this.
> 
> Again, you will *NEVER* see "custom folders" on TiVo. It would require more user configuration then TiVo would ever approve.
> 
> What I do think TiVo will and should implement are profiles.


Agreed. TiVo likes to take a KISS approach. They're not big on adding complex options that only power users can figure out.

Profiles are the holy grail for families, but may not be that much use to an individual. Although there was some talk about a 3 tier My Shows where things were not only grouped by show but also by category. that might be useful for individuals.


----------



## Bphagan

I see your point. It would be a lot to setup and maintain.
Not sure what your profiles feature entails.
Is there another thread that describes the profile feature request?

bdog


----------



## Dan203

This image was posted as part of a review of the Premiere unit years ago...










It shows an option where each user would have their own My Shows list where presumably they would only see the shows they requested.

My vision for the feature would be that when setting up a recording, SP, or WL one of the options would the the ability to assign it to a specific user. (or multiple users) That would flag the show to show up in that particular users My Shows list. When a single show is assigned to multiple users then they would use reference counting for deleting. So basically when you delete a show it's moved to your Recently Deleted folder, but it's not physically deleted from the drive until all users who requested it have deleted it. Unless it's deleted from the All Users My Shows, then it's automatically deleted from all users. The To Do List and SP Manger would use some sort of color coding to designate which user a SP/Recording is designated to.

There were also some mentions recently about a 3 tiered My Shows list. Assuming the current list has 2 tiers with groups on I assume the 3rd tier would add the ability to filter My Shows by category to help narrow results.


----------



## yokito

While I would like the more elaborate request above - I think something that would be easier to implement would do the trick as well - instead of 'profiles' we could have Folders that a Season pass could record into.


----------



## Bphagan

Dan,
Thanks for the info.
If Tivo implemented what you suggest, that would take care of many issues that we have in our household.
Since we now have a RoamioPro with 2 Minis and have about 100 SPs that different people watch and some we all watch at different times, this would be a wonderful feature.
We used to have a PremierXL and a Comcast DVR so the Wife/Daughter recordings went on the Comcast box and my/family SPs went on the Tivo. I didn't realize then how nice that was until now that everything is in one list.

bdog


----------



## opus472

bradleys said:


> TiVo's design strategy doesn't support a highly customizable environment and there are very good reasons for this.


Just curious, what are some of those reasons?


----------



## Dan203

Simplicity. You add too many options and you confuse the average Joe. And if you hide them so that only the power users can find them then they're a waste of time because they'll only get used by a small percentage of your users.


----------



## opus472

Dan203 said:


> Simplicity. You add too many options and you confuse the average Joe. And if you hide them so that only the power users can find them then they're a waste of time because they'll only get used by a small percentage of your users.


Dunno, I'd bet Tivo has an awful lot of power users. Most of the average Joes are probably using DVRs provided by the cable/satellite companies (or they're not using DVRs at all)


----------



## aaronwt

opus472 said:


> Dunno, I'd bet Tivo has an awful lot of power users. Most of the average Joes are probably using DVRs provided by the cable/satellite companies (or they're not using DVRs at all)


The majority of TiVo users are using cable company provided TiVos.


----------



## bradleys

Here is a great blog post about too many settings... TiVo has always kind of followed this model, they have a specific strategy and design and develop toward that strategy. It is why we still have a sprinkling of SD screens and it is why TiVo shies away from overly developed software with endless options.

Custom folders would require the user to define and manage folders at the content level. It would be neat for a while, but most people wouldn't keep up with the maintenance and it would eventually become a mess.

I just don't ever see TiVo doing it...



> *Kill The Settings, Build Opinionated Software*
> 
> Your app has too many settings, too many things to tweak. API endpoints? Colors of the rainbow? 100 different fonts and font sizes? Temperature in Kelvin? Switch the app to use Esperanto?
> 
> Kill the settings, kill them all.
> 
> *Your Vision Is Your Software*
> 
> You're the developer, build what you want. Your app should be an expression of your opinions. Jason Fried from 37signals shares this thought as well. Here's what he had to say in his first book Getting Real:
> 
> Some people argue software should be agnostic. They say it's arrogant for developers to limit features or ignore feature requests. They say software should always be as flexible as possible.
> 
> We think that's ********. The best software has a vision. The best software takes sides. When someone uses software, they're not just looking for features, they're looking for an approach. They're looking for a vision. Decide what your vision is and run with it.
> 
> And remember, if they don't like your vision there are plenty of other visions out there for people. Don't go chasing people you'll never make happy.
> 
> His company has made millions of dollars leaving out the fluff that others love to include. They built their first application Basecamp to satisfy their own needs and left out the features they didn't think were important. Jason considers his team software curators, continually trimming and editing features down to their essence. They build opinionated software.
> 
> *Trim The Fat*
> 
> If there's a choice between setting a value to A or B, and you always choose A, why not just make A the main, unsettable, unchangeable choice? If you think A is the best decision, why even let people choose B? Well, in App Store land, people like to whine about B. They'll post 1-star reviews asking when B will exist and say that they'll bump it up to a 5-star review when B is implemented. Others will see that review and ask about C, or D, because they think those are equally important.
> 
> *This is all ********.*
> 
> You're the developer. Everything is up to you. Apple doesn't listen to users and they're the most successful technology company in the world. They have a fearless leader who's not afraid to piss people off by removing floppy drives or buttons on a mouse. He's not afraid to scrap successful, acclaimed products and start over from the ground up. He builds what he wants because he knows he's building great stuff. That's what you should do, too.
> 
> Recently, Iconfactory announced that they're rewriting and rethinking their flagship Twitter application, Twitterrific:
> 
> The previous design ended up being overwhelming for normal users (and even some experienced ones) and became very confusing for people with multiple accounts since it was unclear which account was performing a search or looking at trending topics. There were also three different areas to set preferences and many of the options in the preferences were unnecessary and confusing to most users so they were avoided or left to defaults anyhow. So we took a leap and removed the preferences completely, only adding them back in when we found something that absolutely needed it.
> 
> *Power Users Don't Matter, Build For The Masses*
> 
> Feature lists and pages of settings get a small segment of power users excited, not regular users. Regular users want elegant, smart software that just works right without having to fiddle with any additional settings. A perfect example is multitasking in Android vs. iOS 4.0. Apple waited to introduce multitasking because they didn't want to build a system where background apps drain the battery. Compare this to Android: just a few weeks ago Larry Page said that some background apps will drain your battery if you let them. Multitasking in Android was built solely for power users who are expected to force-quit apps and manage their phone's radios in order to maximize battery life. Jobs made the call to build multitasking the way he saw fit, not the way the tinkerers and phone hackers wanted.
> 
> Don't compromise your vision, don't compromise your opinion. If you think 12px font looks best in an interface, don't allow people to move it to 10px. If you could never picture yourself changing a setting to anything else but A, don't even give the option to change it to B. Just don't do it. Build software for you. There are many, many people out there just like you who will appreciate it.
> 
> Build what you want.


http://flyosity.com/iphone/kill-the-settings-build-opinionated-software.php
http://uxmyths.com/post/712569752/myth-more-choices-and-features-result-in-higher-satisfac


----------



## opus472

A random listing of 600 recordings for 5 people doesn't sound simple to me.


----------



## bradleys

opus472 said:


> A random listing of 600 recordings for 5 people doesn't sound simple to me.


The average user doesn't have 600 random recordings. They have recordings that are already automatically organized into folders based on series ID and can further be organized using the filtering options on the left menu.

TiVo has designed and delivered organization mechanisms for content. What they haven't delivered, and I suggest they won't deliver, is a highly customizable manual foldering option.

I also suggest that any such scheme would both conflict with existing organization mechanisms and benefit only a very small subset of festidiuos users.

People might start to use it as a novelty, but like most "organization schemes" anything manual would get stale and ignored in short order by "most" people.


----------



## trip1eX

Yeah I'm for simple and don't think folders being something the everyday user will use. 

If they want to go after digital hoarders then folders would be good.

But the vast majority of us time shift our tv. We don't archive it.


----------



## opus472

Of course, you could say the same thing about computers - why should we allow users to change filenames and manually set up folders, let's just simplify it and dump everything into one folder.

There seems to be support for profiles, but I'm not sure what's the difference between setting up a profile for each family member and setting up a folder for each.


----------



## bradleys

opus472 said:


> Of course, you could say the same thing about computers - why should we allow users to change filenames and manually set up folders, let's just simplify it and dump everything into one folder.
> 
> There seems to be support for profiles, but I'm not sure what's the difference between setting up a profile for each family member and setting up a folder for each.


First, a computer and a device like a TiVo are not the same thing.

But in reality, even though you can create and manage folders on a computer - most people dump all their files either on the desktop or in the documents folder. 

You act like TiVo has no folders at all and just places a list of content in your now playing list - and that is just not true. TiVo has both foldering and filtering....

Just as a fun exercise, how would you (or anyone else) implement a foldering solution on a TiVo today? Are you wanting to separate the current lists by genre? By user? Would you need sub foldering as part of this new structure?

Would custom filters (added into the Left menu) provide the same functionality you are looking for?

/////

I will start - I have often thought that profiles would be a good idea, but I think it would be easier to simply allow custom filters. A simple mechanism that allows you to define a custom filter and include it in the left hand menu (You should be able to custom sort that list too).

When you create a Wishlist, OnePass or individual recording, a drop-down allows you to select a custom filter (with mutli-select?). From my perspective, this is easier to manage and cleaner to implement than custom folders.

But to be clear, I really don't think TiVo will implement this scheme either.


----------



## opus472

Not sure if the Roamio offers additional organizing options, but my HD allows for only alphabetical or chronological order. Looking mainly for something that would allow separation by family member, so each person doesn't have to scroll down thru pages and pages of recordings to find what they want. Custom folders might do it, as might profiles, depending on implementation.


----------



## bradleys

opus472 said:


> Not sure if the Roamio offers additional organizing options, but my HD allows for only alphabetical or chronological order. Looking mainly for something that would allow separation by family member, so each person doesn't have to scroll down thru pages and pages of recordings to find what they want. Custom folders might do it, as might profiles, depending on implementation.


Well, of course your HD wouldn't get an update - I assume this might be a determining factor in upgrading. And to be clear, your HD does folder by series - so if you setup a season pass for Big Bang Theory, all those shows will go into a folder called Big Bang Theory. If you set up a Whislist - same thing.

The Premiere and Roamio TiVo's have added a static filtering mechanism that I affectionately call the left menu. Items in this list can be included, excluded or the menu can be removed all together - you cannot create a custom filter.


----------



## samccfl99

i guess that is why i dont have a "rotten apple" for a cell phone. TIVO developers are idiots. THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH OPTIONS. they do not give a cr*p about us users and they come up with stupid ideas and do what they want. when was the last time they modified the DVR??? it is a dvr, not a magic box. the DVR itself, except for the buffering of all tuners all the time, is archaic (yes, it does run great). how about 15 minute tics always and adding a 4th FF/REV speed. how about ONE HOUR BUFFERS. HOW ABOUT FIXING TIVO CENTRAL TO NOT CUT OUT THE SOUND WHEN GOING IN AND OUT OF IT??? AND much more their pea brains do not think about or listen to good suggestions.


----------



## bradleys

I think this is why I get so testy some times...


----------



## opus472

bradleys said:


> The Premiere and Roamio TiVo's have added a static filtering mechanism that I affectionately call the left menu.


Guess I could assign individual family members to each of those items and use that as a workaround. Though I suppose my wife wouldn't appreciate being referred to as Going Away Soon.


----------



## bradleys

opus472 said:


> Guess I could assign individual family members to each of those items and use that as a workaround. Though I suppose my wife wouldn't appreciate being referred to as Going Away Soon.


I love that!

I know you are kidding, but it is important to understand TiVo doesn't provide a mechanism to tag content for filtering. Each of these filters use existing system meta data.

Custom filtering, similar to what they are doing in the left menu could be implemented and it technically wouldn't matter if ithey were used to define user profiles or any other arbitrary custom filter.

In order for it to work TiVo would have to provide a mechanism for custom tagging at the content level. Those tags would need to be optionally captured both as part of a OnePass and individual recordings. More effort than value?

As for literal folders (as in computers) - they make absolutely no functional sense to me. If someone could explain how this would function in the wild, I am all ears!

Sam, care to share your design ideas?


----------



## opus472

bradleys said:


> As for literal folders (as in computers) - they make absolutely no functional sense to me. If someone could explain how this would function in the wild, I am all ears!


Without any knowledge of the tech details, seems to me the listing of recordings must be a file system of some type. Ideally, I'd envision the ability to sign in to the Tivo from the PC, set up manual folders for each family member, and use drag-and-drop to move recordings into the folders.

As with other PC files, recordings could exist in more than one folder at a time, so they could also be segregated by genre, archive, etc. Then I could delete a recording from my folder and still have it in archive to watch again later or save for someone else to watch.

A 3T drive can hold thousands of recordings. It's hard for me to comprehend why other folks apparently don't consider it a problem that there's little functional ability to organize these recordings.


----------



## ajfjc

Dan203 said:


> Simplicity. You add too many options and you confuse the average Joe. And if you hide them so that only the power users can find them then they're a waste of time because they'll only get used by a small percentage of your users.


I'm a TiVo newbie (2 weeks), and although I'm extremely happy with my Roamio Pro and Mini the lack of a filter to allow individual users to see only "their" content was something I was concerned about going into the TiVo world and is now indeed manifesting itself between recordings by my wife, me, and my kids. HOWEVER, your explanation is the first I've seen that makes some sense. So although I still want filters (or folders), I can appreciate TiVo wanting to keep it simple. Thanks!


----------



## javabird

A simple compromise solution would be to have another icon(s) to change the status of a show that would be a different color than yellow or green - i.e., KUID, Keep until x, or "Other" - People could use the "Other" flag for anything they want (it wouldn't change the date of deletion, just the color of the icon). 

One way this can be used is to indicate when one person has watched a show and it's ok to delete.


----------



## bradleys

opus472 said:


> Without any knowledge of the tech details, seems to me the listing of recordings must be a file system of some type. Ideally, I'd envision the ability to sign in to the Tivo from the PC, set up manual folders for each family member, and use drag-and-drop to move recordings into the folders.
> 
> As with other PC files, recordings could exist in more than one folder at a time, so they could also be segregated by genre, archive, etc. Then I could delete a recording from my folder and still have it in archive to watch again later or save for someone else to watch.
> 
> A 3T drive can hold thousands of recordings. It's hard for me to comprehend why other folks apparently don't consider it a problem that there's little functional ability to organize these recordings.


PyTiVo lets you organize content setting an a local share into folders and sub folders. Tivo would never allow users to access the file system, via a computer - although your idea would be possible if it were done via the iPad or android app.

It would take a lot to implement what you are asking for.

I still say for very little benefit.


----------



## opus472

bradleys said:


> It would take a lot to implement what you are asking for. I still say for very little benefit.


Guess I just don't understand why you think it wouldn't benefit users...


----------



## opus472

bradleys said:


> PyTiVo lets you organize content setting an a local share into folders and sub folders.


Not sure what this means. Checked the wiki, didn't help much unfortunately.


----------



## bradleys

opus472 said:


> Guess I just don't understand why you think it wouldn't benefit users...


TiVos aren't really designed for archiving content. For most users, the content changes out over time as it gets watched. Organizing the way you suggest is time consuming for the user and a lot of effort for tivo to implement. What is the ROI for tivo - or even most customers?

Any foldering / filtering system has to be rule based - not managing at the content level. Under the current "left filter" you can already filter by; TV Series, Movies, Sports and kids. I could see tivo allowing you to create custom filters that would be applied as a select option when you create a OnePass or single recording. This would be most useful for user profiles - but as they are custom they could be anything.

Folders have a one-to-many relationship - one folder with many content. Filtering isn't limited on that way, the same content can be viewed anytime the criteria is met. It can be both a movie and kids content.

Foldering in itself is very limiting and places content several clicks away. Take a look at any of the popular streaming / archiving systems - Plex, Netflix, Amazon - all filtering schemes. Nobody users folders because content discovery using folders is a nightmare!

Other than the filtering already provided - what specific categories would you want to create under your foldering scheme? Why would it have to be foldering as apposed to filtering?



opus472 said:


> Not sure what this means. Checked the wiki, didn't help much unfortunately.


Speaking of archived content... Pytivo is a great tool that allows you to move content off of a tivo and onto another computer (server). Many people will also house their dvd collection on in these pyTiVo file shares. The PyTiVO view (content located on the remote file share) can be organized into folders and sub folders exactly as you suggest.

I spent a lot of time organizing my DVD library one weekend under genre and such - I have added a lot of content since that weekend, but haven't made it back to organize. They are all sitting in a "new" folder.


----------



## Dan203

ajfjc said:


> I'm a TiVo newbie (2 weeks), and although I'm extremely happy with my Roamio Pro and Mini the lack of a filter to allow individual users to see only "their" content was something I was concerned about going into the TiVo world and is now indeed manifesting itself between recordings by my wife, me, and my kids. HOWEVER, your explanation is the first I've seen that makes some sense. So although I still want filters (or folders), I can appreciate TiVo wanting to keep it simple. Thanks!


I still have hope that one day they will add user profiles. Even if it's just a way to filter shows by who requested them. The OP was asking for a much more complicated system that allowed him to organize his shows into custom folders however he wanted. That is something I think only a small fraction of users would use. A simple user profile system would be much more useful for families with multiple people sharing a single TiVo.


----------



## foghorn2

I have 2 Roamios for this reason, one for the Man Cave and one for the Princess Suite


----------



## Dan203

We have his/hers Roamios too. My wife watches way too much crap that I wouldn't want to wade through. Plus she'd use up all the space even on a 3TB unit.


----------



## philhu

yokito said:


> Is there a bookkeeper hiding in this moderator? What else is the large hard drive good for? And who says that we have to watch everything that we record?
> 
> Did I sign something that I'm not aware off when I got the Roamio?


I am a digital hoarder. I admit it. I upgraded my Roamio Pro to 4tb Monday, I have 4 other Tivos, one is for my wife exclusively so she will stay off mine and not clutter it up. Oh, did I say I have pytivo running a 67TB home NAS with 2000+ Complete series (50's-90's) and 3000 movies? The NAS is backed up to a 24-slot tape unit and LT04 tapes.

My wife's tivo has every Young and the Restless since 2005 recorded on it.

I have stuff on my Tivo I recorded back in the Phillips HDR112 (12 sd hours, 1st tivo) days. I keep moving them forward with new models. My big problem is that the YEAR a show was recorded is not readily apparent in any normal display (except info on a specific show).


----------



## Arcady

philhu said:


> I have stuff on my Tivo I recorded back in the Phillips HDR112 (12 sd hours, 1st tivo) days..


How did you transfer shows from a Series 1?


----------



## philhu

>how did you transfer from Series 1?

Jailbreak hack and mfsftp

I have original coverage from 9/11/2001 on it


----------



## bradleys

I used to archive a lot of movies on my server, but frankly I am now using VUDU for my digital copies. I really do not understand keeping "most" television recordings after they have been watched. (With a few rare exceptions). Every Young and the Restless since 2005? What for?

Any scheme tivo delivers needs to be managed simply. And they are not going to create /allow external access to the tivo file system - that's just crazy talk!

I do think extending the filtering system for profiles (or other purposes would be useful) is possible - tivo could also allow for finer filtering against genre with existing data. Funny thing is... Anecdotally, most people don't use the filtering currently available.


But true user managed folders? Not in a million, billion years!


----------



## philhu

bradleys said:


> I used to archive a lot of movies on my server, but frankly I am now using VUDU for my digital copies. I really do not understand keeping "most" television recordings after they have been watched. (With a few rare exceptions). Every Young and the Restless since 2005? What for?


Re: YAR saves...She is writing a book  (Really!)

Re: Saving watched shows. Well, part of my hobby is to find 1950-1970 tv shows, MOSTLY LOST NOW. I find old shows, setup/research the metadata about the episodes and store them, so future generations can watch Sgt. Bilko, Sonny&Cher and Hazel, etc.

Do you know almost ALL Dumont TV Network shows are completely lost so the buying of the archives could recover the SILVER content of the films?


----------



## bradleys

You do realize that you are using tivo in a non-traditional way?


----------



## philhu

>unconventional use

Of course I know. I find tivo a wonderful archive machine, as well as my 2 machines use like every one else


----------



## bradleys

philhu said:


> >unconventional use
> 
> Of course I know. I find tivo a wonderful archive machine, as well as my 2 machines use like every one else


I find a NAS or file server with pyTiVo to work better for archiving content. You can arrange the content using folders, it is separate but accessible from your recent content.

Another option I have started to use is my 2 tuner Premiere - it provides the HDUI interface and MRS not available via PyTiVO. It has an upgraded Hardrive and since we don't use it to record content much anymore it could be setup without a cable card if a guy wanted.


----------



## philhu

bradleys said:


> I find a NAS or file server with pyTiVo to work better for archiving content. You can arrange the content using folders, it is separate but accessible from your recent content.
> 
> Another option I have started to use is my 2 tuner Premiere - it provides the HDUI interface and MRS not available via PyTiVO. It has an upgraded Hardrive and since we don't use it to record content much anymore it could be setup without a cable card if a guy wanted.


You didnt read the full thread.

I *DO* use a NAS, 60+TB with 24 slot LT04 tape archiving system for backup.

I just find the Tivo a great place to stage my data until archived, while I am determining the metadata. I also keep some copies of 'treasures' on the tivo for instant recall, like the 9/11 stuff and a few fun episodes of shows.

And I too have a Premiere with cable and antenna. I actually have fios and have a cablecard I got off ebay in it. It gets the local channels from the cable. I put up a huge antenna on my house to get Providence, RI channels because their COZI andd MeTV are different lineups than Boston. So this machine's job in life is to record old shows on antennatv, cozi, metv, rtn to be looked at later from the roamio


----------



## bradleys

I read it... I was just making the point that a persons main tivo isn't the optimum location for archiving content and that tivo does support archiving schemes that work pretty well.

And you apparently agree.


----------



## joblo

bradleys said:


> But true user managed folders? Not in a million, billion years!


Well, then, I expect it will be a million, billion years before people start buying MEGAs. I can't image thousands of hours of programming in TiVo's limited show listing architecture.

Look, folders are not rocket science. Every email system in the world supports user defined folders, both to pre-filter incoming mail and for archiving read messages.

TiVo needs to add a target folder option to 1P entries, ability to create, rename, and delete folders, and options to move shows, groups, and folders to previously created folders. It's not complicated and not confusing at all, especially because nobody who would be confused by them will ever have to use them.* The target option does not even have to appear in the 1P manager until the user creates the first folder.

* Assuming, that is, that TiVo can suppress its corporate urge to force people to use them, as is now doing with groups.


----------



## bradleys

joblo said:


> Well, then, I expect it will be a million, billion years before people start buying MEGAs. I can't image thousands of hours of programming in TiVo's limited show listing architecture.
> 
> Look, folders are not rocket science. Every email system in the world supports user defined folders, both to pre-filter incoming mail and for archiving read messages.
> 
> TiVo needs to add a target folder option to 1P entries, ability to create, rename, and delete folders, and options to move shows, groups, and folders to previously created folders. It's not complicated and not confusing at all, especially because nobody who would be confused by them will ever have to use them.* The target option does not even have to appear in the 1P manager until the user creates the first folder.
> 
> * Assuming, that is, that TiVo can suppress its corporate urge to force people to use them, as is now doing with groups.


That would be filter tagging, and that I actually think is a good idea. Physically creating and managing file system folders is a completely different animal.


----------



## Drewdroid

Please add custom filter tagging to the "left menu". Since there is so much metadata for each show, this could be quite useful even if we aren't doing any tagging ourselves.


----------



## KariStar86

Drewdroid said:


> Please add custom filter tagging to the "left menu". Since there is so much metadata for each show, this could be quite useful even if we aren't doing any tagging ourselves.


Even being able to just filter by genre (Drama/Comedy/Reality/etc.) or channel (sometimes I'm just in a CW mood!) would be helpful, I think.  "My Shows" really does seem cluttered, and we're only using about a third of our space on the Roamio Plus. Being able to view more at once would help, too, rather than being limited to a small, one-column list.


----------

